# Best Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Twist/Rope?



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Title says it all. For those of you who like a strong dose of vitamin "N", what do you think? I really like Brown Bogie since it also reminds me of a good cigar. What does everyone else think? Is there another rope I should try?

Me after smoking a full bowl of Brown Bogie in my Boswell Jumbo ---> :faint:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Have you ever tried Samuel Gawith Black XX and Black XXX ropes?

These are scary strong.

Also, if you haven't tried it yet, you may want to give Tambolaka sticks a try. This is a 100g plug of tobacco that has been aged for 5 years before being brought to market. It has a remarkable tea-like flavor but will knock you on your backside with the nicotine content. Probably the strongest tobacco I've ever personally tried.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

CWL said:


> you may want to give Tambolaka sticks a try.


Super Ditto!!

P.S please can we get a group buy going or if anyone have some to spare or trade hit me up with a PM.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

funbags said:


> please can we get a group buy going


I'd get in on this...


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> I'd get in on this...


as would I


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

funbags said:


> Super Ditto!!
> 
> P.S please can we get a group buy going or if anyone have some to spare or trade hit me up with a PM.


I'm game for a group buy. Where can we get this stuff. I'm in for at least a pound. :grouphug:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

JuanOrez said:


> I'm in for at least a pound. :grouphug:


:jaw: A pound of tambo? that seems liks a LOT, from what i hear the stuff is REALLY strong...


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> :jaw: A pound of tambo? that seems liks a LOT, from what i hear the stuff is REALLY strong...


Well, when I buy I like to buy once and be done. However, I guess I should do some research on this stuff before committing to that much. I would like at least one roll/tube. Not sure how much those weigh or cost but if they are reasonable it might be nice to get a couple to cellar.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

JuanOrez said:


> I would like at least one roll/tube. Not sure how much those weigh or cost but if they are reasonable it might be nice to get a couple to cellar.


I believe they are 150g sticks, but I'm not sure...


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

the tambo, comes in 3-inch 160g sticks, or in loose cut as well. Hit Jeff aka commensenseguy up for a group buy.
I'm out caz I have no tobacco budget now
troy


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

They were 100g when I bought them last year, but now it seems to have been upped to 160g "sticks". or you can buy it loose in a pouch.

You can shave pieces off to smoke as-is, or you can steam it to get it back to leaf shape again. Here's a link to how it can be steamed, but also shows what it looks like. 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...67991-tambolaka-pipe-tobacco-prep-thread.html

When I first tried smoking it straight, my mouth went completely dry but my entire body broke into a sweat! It is not for the faint at heart.

Jeff aka Commonsenseman organizes the group buy to save on the shipping costs, so you guys need to hit him up to arrange another.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

In answer to the initial question (this turned into a Tambo group order thread quick!):

CWL is right on with "Samuel Gawith Black XX". It's stronger than anything I've found out there. Straight Tambo might be stronger. But (forgive me Tambo lovers!), it also has a, umm, pungent note that is hard to ignore.

That said, I love a hearty Vit N dose. I turn to G&H for this a lot. Try Dark Flake Unscented and Dark Bird's Eye. They even have full strength aeros (Coconut Twist, Maple Twist, etc). Not cigar flavors necessarily. But full, heavy Kentucky/Malawi Burley elements that will carry as much nicotine as you need.

Best thing about G&H, and other British blenders, is their baseline for tobacco strength is way above US blends. Maybe that's opinion and not fact.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Best thing about G&H, and other British blenders, is their baseline for tobacco strength is way above US blends. Maybe that's opinion and not fact.


My data suggests that this is the case. I'm just now stumbling onto a few US blends that actually have some umbladee, like Bayou Morning Flake, but in general, the basic G&H or SG seems stronger than the basic C&D or GL Pease. I don't really have a big enough sample, though.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

I will definitely try some xx. I pretty much like everything I've tried from sg.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I've tried a few: Rum Twist, Sweet Whisky, Black Irish X, and Happy Brown Bogie. 

Happy Brown Bogie gets my nod for best rope. :tu


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

I have stayed away from ropes for the most part but my next TAD will be nothing but ropes.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I really LOVE coconut, so likewise I recently bought some GH coconut twist to try out. It's very, very light on the flavoring, and has a nice big nic kick to it. I'll be keeping this in my cellar from now on. It's great with coffee in the morning.

Next order I plan to grab some happy brown bogie to try out. Seems to be highly recommended.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

funbags said:


> I have stayed away from ropes for the most part but my next TAD will be nothing but ropes.


I also plan on ordering some ropes and other Gawith, Hoggarth, and Co tobaccos on my next order... I cant wait...:banana: But I will have to... at least for a little while...:???:


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> I also plan on ordering some ropes and other Gawith, Hoggarth, and Co tobaccos on my next order... I cant wait...:banana: But I will have to... at least for a little while...:???:


Yea I know how you feel.I am in the same boat:bawling:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

My favorite is the Brown Irish X. Pure flavor country.

The Sam Gawith brown rope didn't do it for me as much, it was more flat tasting to my tongue. 

I don't like the black ropes, they taste like toast and overcooked steak to me. Funny enough, the way they turn brown rope into black rope is by soaking it in cooking oil and cooking it. 

I did try the coconut rope, it wasn't bad but something about it didn't seem quite right - sweetness and rope don't go hand in hand for me. I think it might have originally been designed as a chew for some reason.


----------

